# Investing for the future !!!



## crazykopite (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a Brit expat living in Thailand and have done so for the last 7 years, however in 3 years time I will be eligible for my old age pension. Unfortunately Thailand does not have an agreement with the UK regarding pension increments in other words if I decided to remain in Thailand the pension I would receive from the UK would never increase year on and as it is anticipated that the UK is to announce new changes giving every pensioner a £150 per week starting 2017 I now need to consider whether I relocate as I know that there is an agreement between the UK and the Philippines which would see both mine and my wife's UK pension increase year on. With this in mind I am aware that one can purchase a freehold condo in the phils and as I would be intending to divide my time between both countries I am considering purchasing a small condo in a residential complex which can be locked up when not there I would welcome any sensible comments from expats living in the Philippines regarding areas to live and there own experience they had when purchasing a condo.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Moving here is a great idea. Leaving your condo or house unoccupied is not. Unless in an extremely high end condo unit in Manila, you would likely return here to find that your unit had been cleaned out-lock, stock and barrel...


----------



## crazykopite (Jan 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Moving here is a great idea. Leaving your condo or house unoccupied is not. Unless in an extremely high end condo unit in Manila, you would likely return here to find that your unit had been cleaned out-lock, stock and barrel...


Many thanks for your reply I have taken on board your remarks if I were honest I believe the same would happen in Thailand where I live. When I first moved out to Thailand I left my property in the UK locked up for two months only to find that someone had broken in to it, it seems that no where in the world is safe these days !!!!!!!!


----------

